# Artificials for Reds, Trout, and More - Mega-Bite Inshore Charters



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Looking for a light tackle artificial only trout and red fishing trip?

No need to keep looking, you have found what you’re looking for.

www.megabiteinshore.com - Pensacola’s Finest Inshore Charter – Fishing is more than putting a piece of bait in the water. Understanding where the fish are in relationship to depth, structure, water temperature, barometric pressure and bottom composition are just some of the factors taken into consideration when fishing for a specific species.

I’ve been guiding our local water for the past 10 years, and about 6 years ago I started running artificial only upper bay and ICW trips. It’s become a big success with locals and bass fishermen that visit my area while on vacation.

But if you want live bait on the boat, I can accommodate your needs. But trust me when I say, catching these fun hard-pulling fish on artificials is very addictive and quite easy with my expert instruction; I’ll have you fishing like a pro in no time. 

With over 35 years of fishing expertise with artificials, I can assure you a fun rod-bending adventure. There are many different ways to catch fish, but there is nothing like catching a trophy trout on top-water or a nice 7 lb redfish on twitch bait.

















This past May was a spectacular month for big trout; early June should be the same. But don’t worry if you’re wanting to hook into a redfish, we’ve got plenty of those, too. 

Whether you are a first time angler, seasoned pro, or just want to get the family out on the water to relax, take in some sights, and catch some fish, give me a call. I can accommodate your needs. Mega-Bite Inshore Charters is a full service inshore charter.








From Back Country to open bay and near shore gulf fishing, we do it all.

Tight Lines.
Capt. John
850-341-9816
www.megabiteinshore.com


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Fall is not far off, which means big monster redfish.
See link from last years monster redfish run.
http://www.megabiteinshore.com/nov2012.htm

But right now I'm still having fun with the trout and reds on the flats.
See my website for my latest reports.
http://www.megabiteinshore.com/fishing_reports.htm


----------

